# .rar frage

## koch

hallo, forensuche und google haben mich nicht weitergebracht.

ich möchte eine 1 gig datei in z.b. 1oo mb-teile splitten, mit passwort allerdings.

wie am besten? ich denke mal in der konsole mit rar, da ich noch nichts über ein entsprechendes programm mit gui gefunden habe.

konsole wäre völlig ok. packen an sich auch nicht, splitten geht ja wohl mit split, aber das mit dem passwort...da hab ich halt noch keine lösung gefunden.

wäre schön, wenn jemand einen tip oder link hätte.

danke, koch

----------

## forrestfunk81

```
~ $  rar -?

RAR 3.70   Copyright (c) 1993-2007 Alexander Roshal   22 May 2007

Shareware version         Type RAR -? for help

Usage:     rar <command> -<switch 1> -<switch N> <archive> <files...>

               <@listfiles...> <path_to_extract\>

<Commands>

   a             Add files to archive

   [....]

<Switches>

   [....]

   p[password]   Set password

   [....]

   v<size>[k,b]  Create volumes with size=<size>*1000 [*1024, *1]

   [....]

```

--->   rar a -pyourPassword -v10000000 yournewarchivename /path/to/your/files/*

Aber auf die integrierte Passwordfunktion würd ich mich nicht verlassen. Hab gelesen, dass sich das leicht knacken lässt.

----------

## koch

danke, beim ersten versuch grade gab es aber leider keine teilarchive.

egal, werrde es morgen nochmal versuchen.

danke erstmal

----------

## xraver

Ich weiss ja nicht warum es unbedingt rar sein soll.

Wenn der Grund Windows sein sollte, rar unter Windows kann auch mit tar umgehen.

Vileicht hilft es ja die Datei mit rar zu packen und dann mit tar zu splitten  :Wink: .

Aber das Problem, "dateien packen/splitten für Windows" hab ich heute auch noch.

Ich berichte nacher mal wie es bei mir funktionierte  :Wink: .

----------

## Haldir

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> [code]Aber auf die integrierte Passwordfunktion würd ich mich nicht verlassen. Hab gelesen, dass sich das leicht knacken lässt.

 

Seit Rar 3.x ist die integrierte Verschlüsselung AES 128 und bei korrekter Passwortwahl damit auch sicher.

----------

## theRealKabel

genau das wollte ich auch sagen...

rar mit passwortschutz kann man eigentlich nur durch Brute-Force "knacken" was bei einem gut ausgewähltem Passwort (Groß & Kleinschreibung, Sonderzeichen, Zahlen)sogut wie unmöglich sein sollte, also möglich schon aber nicht mehr zu Lebzeiten  :Wink: 

mfg

theRealKabel

----------

## AmonAmarth

....mit heutigem stand der technik und wissenschaft nicht in lebzeiten zu knacken, bis irgendwann mal wieder ein schlauer mathematiker fuchs die antwort auf eine scheinbar unslösbare aufgabe gefunden hat......

----------

